# Eye Candy



## new2bottles (Jan 19, 2019)

Let's see your eye candy! My thing is Art Deco, embossed, ornate, fancy, etc.  Love colors, too, especially green, but (ice) blue is pleasing.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 20, 2019)

*This post is for the birds and the bee-hive!*

Well I like just about any St. Louis marked bottles, but here are my favorite avian bottles and one featuring a beehive.
All quarts from the mid 1920's the mid 1930's.

By the way, I enjoy looking at your art deco bottles, I recognize a lot of them being from the midwestern part of the U.S.A.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 20, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> Well I like just about any St. Louis marked bottles, but here are my favorite avian bottles and one featuring a beehive.
> All quarts from the mid 1920's the mid 1930's.


Oh, my!  Some beauties to be sure.  I like birds, too, especially my big one, from Independence, MO!  Did you know about this one?


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm particularly fond of green bottles.  I will take even more plain ones, but like this I won't hesitate.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 20, 2019)

These are certainly not bad.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like a Polly bottle to me. You have a nice collection of green glass bottles for sure!


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 20, 2019)

Boy those are clean and very nice. Hope I find some Art Deco bottles some time.


----------



## Eric (Jan 20, 2019)

My Nichol Kolas.... love finding these and filling crates... found so many thanks to the group here on this site.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 21, 2019)

I love emerald green bottles too, but for me, this middle bottle has awesome color.  It's a very subtle mint green color.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 21, 2019)

All very cool bottles! Here are some of mine. Chapmans Beverages out of Saginaw Mi. I love the green glass variant! I have another 7 oz 'art deco' one not pictured.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 21, 2019)

Now for some clear bottles.  By the way, if you want to sell me a bottle, please get in touch.  From these photos, you get the idea of what I'm after.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is one of my favorites in a 7 ounce. Speed-O


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2019)

Those are all really nice, everybody!  Thanks much for sharing them.  I don't actively collect them, but I'll sure bring them home if I find 'em.


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

I have all kinds of art deco's , must have one of the larger collections of Canadian art deco and embossed bottles . its hard to get nice pictures though and I've had a cold all week so not something I've felt like doing 

don't have that many " green " embossed bottles , and most I have would of just been for ginger ale or lime type drinks . actual green glass Canadian art deco type bottles would seem hard to come by 

there is a local art deco that comes in green but I've never found one or had the chance to buy one , its from Penetang Ontario and rare , here is a picture of one and a clear one I have


----------



## BF109 (Jan 23, 2019)

WOW, great bottles!


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 23, 2019)

RCO said:


> don't have that many " green " embossed bottles , and most I have would of just been for ginger ale or lime type drinks . actual green glass Canadian art deco type bottles would seem hard to come by
> 
> there is a local art deco that comes in green but I've never found one or had the chance to buy one , its from Penetang Ontario and rare , here is a picture of one and a clear one I have
> 
> View attachment 186761View attachment 186762


The green one is just off the charts, but I'd take the afternoon off if I found even a clear one!  Again, what attracts me, beyond their aesthetic beauty, is the irony that so much went into bottles for mere sugar water that were then thrown out without a thought.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 23, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> Here is one of my favorites in a 7 ounce. Speed-O
> 
> View attachment 186759


That would be one of my favorites, too!


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm getting a sense that there are some very deep collections out there, beginning to think that I've only scratched the surface despite having a number of nice bottles.  Here are a couple of more panels, ones I'm very pleased to have.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 24, 2019)

Well I have to show off this Deco.  This is probably my favorite bottle, for 2 reasons.  #1.  It's a rare bottle from my hometown.  #2, the 'singles' design is awesome.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's an Aunt Ida "World's Greatest Mixer" Shreveport, La in emerald Green. Also a Quaker (Richmond, Ind ) by Coca-Cola pat 12-25-23! and Hawthorne (Cicero, Ill.) 1941. All dug by me.


----------



## new2bottles (Feb 1, 2019)

I must be a thrill to dig up a really nice bottle!  At the same time, it would be disheartening to dig up bottles in poor condition.


----------



## new2bottles (Feb 4, 2019)

Here's a huge favorite.  Two types, most of the difference being in the base.  If you need one, I have an extra of the type on the left.


----------



## new2bottles (Feb 13, 2019)

Recent acquisitions.  Am looking for green OC bottles.


----------



## new2bottles (Feb 13, 2019)

More favorites.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 14, 2019)

I was at a dump site this past week, and I immediately thought of you. Art Deco bottles EVERYWHERE! Every @#%$^$##%& of them was broken.  :-(


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 14, 2019)

That's a nice assortment you got there. Some of the bottles are hard to read so if you could describe them a bit that would be cool! (bottling co, city/ state)


----------



## new2bottles (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm very pleased to have acquired this pair.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Feb 25, 2019)

new2bottles said:


> I'm very pleased to have acquired this pair.



Nice pair! There is also the 3-waist version of that pair. And, of course, this 1-waist pair!


----------



## logueb (Feb 27, 2019)

new2bottles said:


> Recent acquisitions.  Am looking for green OC bottles.



I have a green Orange Crush from Augusta , Ga..  Here's some photos.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice OC!  Never seen one like that.


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's a nice green 28 oz. Orange Crush I picked up a while back.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice 28 oz green crush! Love it!


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks iggyworf!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 3, 2019)

ACL, I agree with Iggy, that green Crush is *fantastic!*.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 22, 2019)

I have very low standards for eye candy, lol! Here is mine!


----------

